# JoAnn Fabrics Mailings/Emailings



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

If you are planning on buying fabric for costumes or other haunted furnishings and display purposes, it may be worthwhile to go to your closest JoAnn Fabrics and get on their mailing lists.

They have both a USPS mailing list and email list. Periodically, they send sales flyers to customers on their lists, which often includes coupons for 40% - 50% off a regular priced item.

I'm not associated with JoAnn's nor trying to promote them. I just spend a lot of time and money there and thought I'd pass this information along as some of you may find this useful. Fabric costs can add up and any savings helps.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the tip MW. Everyother week in the sunday newspaper, jooann's also has a 40-50 percent off coupon in there add out here.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Exactly J - so if you're on both mailings and check the paper too, you could have three 40-50% off coupons during their promotions.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It closed by me. (sigh)


----------

